# I am in so much trouble right now...



## zadiac (5/4/15)

My 4 port charger just gave up (Efest Lux 4 - won't buy that again) and I'm left with a few charged batteries and no way to charge them. I'm living a vaper's nightmare!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (5/4/15)

Geez what a bummer @zadiac, pity you so far from PTA.


----------



## Andre (5/4/15)

I can imagine. Why I have a 2 slot as backup, but Koringberg is a bit far to come to your rescue. Hope you get sorted bro.


----------



## Derick (5/4/15)

Camping and outdoors stores usually carry Li-ion chargers for flashlight 18650's - you can try them if there is one in your area

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Andre said:


> I can imagine. Why I have a 2 slot as backup, but Koringberg is a bit far to come to your rescue. Hope you get sorted bro.



I have one, but lend it to a mate and he's now in Doha until end next week 
Trying to get hold of him. Maybe he left it at his home and his mom can open the house for me to get it. Cross your fingers...lol



Derick said:


> Camping and outdoors stores usually carry Li-ion chargers for flashlight 18650's - you can try them if there is one in your area



50km drive for me and they're probably closed due to holiday weekend. Looks like I'm gonna have to rough it.
Ordered one from Melinda, but she can only ship on Tuesday. So prob will get on Wednesday. Batteries will be long gone by then


...hang on.....will be back...

Edit: I have one of those 18650 flashlights with built-in charger, but I usually charged it's battery in my Lux. Now to find it's charging chord...lol


----------



## Derick (5/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Edit: I have one of those 18650 flashlights with built-in charger, but I usually charged it's battery in my Lux. Now to find it's charging chord...lol


Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

This is a nightmare... that's why I have a 4 port charger spare always standing by... I use it when I travel and leave my other one at home...

Durban also a dash far to help!


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Got my friend on the line and he says the charger is at home as he's using his Smok's built in charger now. Will go fetch it tomorrow at his place. His mom's got the keys. Sigh.....relief.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rudi (5/4/15)

Happy for your sake! thats why i created a mobile Vape survival kit due to me being a train driver and not always having the luxuary of being close to home/civilization for that matter... you just prioritized mmy thinking on getting thid kit fully equiped!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

I'm going to get 2 separate 2 port chargers instead of one 4 port charger. That way, if this happens again, then at least I'll have a spare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## John (5/4/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm going to get 2 separate 2 port chargers instead of one 4 port charger. That way, if this happens again, then at least I'll have a spare.


Recommend the Nitecore D2, it's awesome!


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

John said:


> Recommend the Nitecore D2, it's awesome!



Already ordered one from SkyBleu. Will order another later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/4/15)

I have 2 x 2port chargers, you know.. for when one of them bites the dust. One of them is the round Olight. This thing is amazing.





The other is a crappy I2 charger just for backup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Alex said:


> I have 2 x 2port chargers, you know.. for when one of them bites the dust. One of them is the round Olight. This thing is amazing.



I have an eFest LUC V4 and a Nitecore D4 as back up and for travel. And then I have a sealed OLight I bought for a mate who was wanting the whole REO kit but has held off for a while... as you saying I should keep it @Alex?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have an eFest LUC V4 and a Nitecore D4 as back up and for travel. And then I have a sealed OLight I bought for a mate who was wanting the whole REO kit but has held off for a while... as you saying I should keep it @Alex?



I got mine from VapeClub last year sometime, and she's been a true champion. I would hold on to it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Alex said:


> I got mine from VapeClub last year sometime, and she's been a true champion. I would hold on to it.



I also got mine from Vape Club... just wondered if it was better than my other two?


----------



## kimbo (5/4/15)

Alex said:


> I have 2 x 2port chargers, you know.. for when one of them bites the dust. One of them is the round Olight. This thing is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same one from VapeClub works like a champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/15)

Alex said:


> I have 2 x 2port chargers, you know.. for when one of them bites the dust. One of them is the round Olight. This thing is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Alex , I will keep that one in mind for my next buy 

Edit: I have a battery on charge in the flashlight at the moment, but don't know if it's going to charge to full 4.2 volts. Will have to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Hi @zadiac 

If you dont come right tomorrow and all fails, I have my backup Nitecore i2 which you can use with pleasure. We can make a plan, maybe meet up halfway

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @zadiac
> 
> If you dont come right tomorrow and all fails, I have my backup Nitecore i2 which you can use with pleasure. We can make a plan, maybe meet up halfway



Thanks for the offer @Silver 
I will keep that in mind. I'm pretty sure I'll get the charger today. The flashlight takes forever to charge, but it does, so I think I'll be able to rough it a bit until Wednesday...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/4/15)

Just an update.
I got the charger from my friend's home and batteries are charging as we speak.
Thanks to all for suggestions and offers to help. 
Crisis averted...lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Code Red situation averted! All troops stand down... condition green!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## JW Flynn (6/4/15)

one thing I realized from the problem you had, is that i'm not prepared when the same where to happen to me... as a temporary fallback I will be able to use my RC heli's battery charger but that would only work one battery at a time, lol... so perhaps I need to invest in a second charger in case I run into the same issue you just had... seeing as all my mods nowadays are of the sort where batteries have to be charged externally, lol.. the only fallback device I still have that charges with an usb port is the t max s80, and it's only a 20w device.. so ja, don't want to take that dip, lolzzzz

Perhaps something every vaper needs to look into...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Great stuff @zadiac
Glad you sorted

Troops are standing at ease skipper @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------

